

IE WebGL - daleharvey
http://iewebgl.com/index.html

======
daleharvey
He has a pretty novel way of monetizing this

    
    
        Q: I'm a web developer, what I'm paying for, if I want to use IEWebGL ?
        A: You pay to hide UNREGISTERED VERSION banner for your domain, that otherwise will be shown to end user. Or you can think - you pay to widen your project's audience to virtually all IE users. Also you can use all updates for free during the paid period.
    

It looks really good though, webgl is definitely starting to become a viable
target platform, despite all the hysteria

~~~
PleaseStand
In general, it's not a new idea; software companies have long sold expensive
authoring software for their free viewer programs. Shockwave, Flash,
QuickTime, RealPlayer, and Viewpoint have all tried to use this business model
for browser plug-ins. However, it's the most direct attempt I've seen to apply
the business model to an already open standard.

------
paulirish
Installs as a plugin, whereas JebGL <http://code.google.com/p/jebgl/> is a
java applet. JebGL has to use software rendering without OpenGL so perf
probably aint so hot in IE... whereas it appears the IEWebGL guys have the
perf situation under control

> Our perfomance tests shows high FPS rates even in HD resolutions.

Also it looks like their plugin adds Typed Arrays to IE8's JScript engine.
handy.

------
MrNibbles
Looks great, but why would someone suggest installing this rather than Chrome
Frame?

~~~
paulirish
Ditto. GCF would be a better recommendation all around. Worth noting: both of
these projects don't require admin privs to install.

